# ponds with muskrats in richland/ashland county



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

I am trying to find some ponds in ashland and richland counties. i will trap them for a week or two till i get most of them out. so if you have any muskrats you need to get read of just let me know. thank you .
you can call me at 419-565-6065-josh


----------

